# radiator hose size



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know the size of the radiator hose on a brute force 750? I am going to install a inline temp gauge? 3/4 0r 7/8. Thanks for any help


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

3/4 I.D.


----------

